# Kid Rock/Scott Stapp



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Kid Rock blames Scott Stapp for losing a sex video showing them with several strippers, but appreciates Stapp for one thing. 

"What perfect timing," Rock told The Associated Press in an interview Wednesday. "I got a record coming up ... Maybe I should thank him." 



The hard-partying rap-rocker, whose new live concert album "Live Trucker" hit stores Tuesday, defended his backstage antics, saying, "It's not any big revelation that this goes on in rock 'n' roll, especially with who I am." 

Still, Rock (aka Robert Ritchie) has fired back against Stapp's claim that the tape was stolen, saying the former Creed singer filmed the tape, which was made in Rock's motor home in 1999, and is responsible for losing it. 

"He's the idiot because it's out," the 35-year-old Rock said. "I'm holding him responsible." 

Rock has won a temporary court order preventing World Wide Red Light District from distributing or promoting the video. 

Red Light, which sold the Paris Hilton sex tape in 2004, had displayed a 40-second preview clip of the video on its Web site. The company has acknowledged that the tape came from a third party, but denied it was stolen. 

"At this point, I don't even care," said Rock, who said he hasn't spoken to Stapp since the tape was filmed. 

He's upset, though, that someone might make money from the tape. "If there's money to be made, it's my performance" he said. 

In a recent interview with AP Radio, Stapp, 32, said he thinks the sex video was stolen from him and is meant to destroy his career. 

Rock scoffed at that notion: "I'm like, what are you talking about? This tape gets out _ it's your tape _ and you're (saying) someone's trying to sabotage your career?" 

Rock said he invited Stapp to join him and four strippers after Stapp entered his motor home with a video camera and asked to "get in" on the action. 

"'I only got two beers left,'" Rock said, describing what he deemed to be his gracious behavior toward Stapp, whom he had never met. "`You can have one.' How nice is that?" 

He said he's further upset to be associated with sex tape scandal subjects Hilton, Colin Farrell and ex-girlfriend Pamela Anderson. 

"I don't want to be in that company with all these idiots (who have) sex tapes, which is why I've never had a video camera," he said. "I agree I knew the tape was going on at the time _ I must have. Although, I'll guarantee you, I wasn't sober."


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Both Kid Rock and Scott Stapp are my idea of two perfect idiots. *Creed* is/was easily one of the worst bands ever to land a record deal, and Rock is a shameless opportunist, who can't decide if he's a white brotha or a racist ******* wannabe country singer. If the truth be known, Rock probably had the tape stolen so he could make a big to-do about his doubtless "lame" performance and later collect whatever money it could bring him. In many ways, I detest these two even more so than Axl Rose. At least Rose was once part of a good band. Which is more than can be said for these two losers.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I could really give two ****s less about kid rock or creed or any other lime light ,corporate hyped ,pepsi selling, suckers of satan's wang. I prefer artists with class and talent like GWAR!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I really have a hard time explaining Gwar to people. Their stage show is like watching the mighty morphing power rangers on a really bad heroin trip. Lots of fake blood spraying all over, giant carnivorous vaginas eating people, gang rape, mutilations,ect. All done in a morbid comic book style of humor in over the top props and costumes. Nothing is sacred they sing songs that only Gwar could pull off. The music is pretty heavy but it is only a small part of the whole gwar experience. I've been to 4 of their concerts always on halloween in chicago, had a blast every time. They also have an alter ego band called X-cops which is just as tasteless.
I guess in a nutshell take Alice Cooper,Jerry Springer,the muppets,wierd Al,Trixie the "two toofed" crack whore,Genghis Khan and a handful of inmates from state hospital for the criminaly insane. throw them in a blender with a host of narcotics, blend well. Feed the mixture to a three legged demon named Bob. When Bob the demon ****s Gwar will pop out with smiles on their faces.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh, Definitely start off with "Scumdogs of the Universe". It's easily their best offering. Maybe, "America Must Be Destroyed" as well. Another fine offering.


----------

